# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه تهران یا بهشتی

## Mehrdadhmk

سلام دوستان میخواستم بدونم به نظر شما حقوق تهران بهتره یا بهشتی لطفا با در نظر گرفتن همه موارد بگید

----------

